# Ica Stones of Peru



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've been meaning to post about this for a very long time and have finally gotten around to it. Several years ago, a few months after we got the real Pidgey, Lin and I went on vacation to Peru. We went through a lot of the archeological sites and we even got down to the city of Ica, where Lin and I actually met Dr. Cabrera. I won't go into his story or the story of the Ica Stones here but this website will start you off:

http://members.cox.net/icastones/home.htm

I know some Spanish and he knew some English and so we managed to communicate quite a bit. Somewhere, in all of it, I noticed this stone laying on a shelf with the many thousands more, picked it up and turned to Dr. Cabrera and said, "Parrota?" He answered, "no, no--paloma."

I came back with, "PALOMA? PIGEON?!? HEY, LIN, WE GOTTA' TAKE A PICTURE OF YOU WITH THIS!!!" I started staging her holding the stone as Dr. Cabrera watched with amusement. He then stepped forward and closed her fingers over the stone and said, "you keep."

We were totally unprepared for the gesture and blubbered about quite comically. No one knows how old the Ica Stones are but it's possible that it's several thousand years old or possibly made within this last century (1900s). In either case, we treasure it and here it is (click on the little picture to see the real picture):



Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow, Pidgey! How incredibly wonderful that you and Lin got that gorgeous stone! I'm sure you treasure it!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Your paloma rock is most definitely a beautiful piece of history.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

No that's what I call a souvenir!!! I remember seeing a special on the rocks and found them intriguing to say the least and now you're lucky enough to own a piece of history.
Here's a write up on them from a site I found a while ago with assorted ancient anomalies...
http://paranormal.about.com/cs/ancientanomalies/a/aa041904.htm
http://paranormal.about.com/gi/dyna...zu=http://www.viewzone.com/dinostone.ica.html


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a beautiful etching and a precious memento of your visit!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a treasure!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pidgey,

Those Ica stones with pigeon sketchings are very beautiful and most unique!!! What a special gift you and Lin received no matter how old they actually are. It's amazing to think that they could be thousands of years old and that these ancient peoples obviously held pigeons in high regard


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

This is fascinating. I knew that they found artifacts that suggested that these ancient ones performed surgerys, but I didn't know that they actually had their very own kind of medical books of the procedures.

You are very fortunate to have met Dr. Cabrera, and even more fortunate to have been presented with this treasure. 

Pidgey it appears to have the likeness of river rock. I noticed that many of the rocks have that smooth appearance. Were they found in dried river beds or lakes?

Did you show the real Pidgey that you came home with a picture of one of her ancesters? Wow, So you have one of the oldest pictures of a pigeon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a priceless treasure you have, and a wonderful souvenir of your trip and visit with Dr. Cabrera.

I'm sure Pidgey appreciates his image carved in stone. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

hey nice stone....it sure is a piece of treasure....im from peru...and from what i learned there is that that kind of art is really old, so you really have a piece of our culture....wish i had it...lol..


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is very beautiful, a real little treasure.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey, interesting stuff. I have long wondered why, with civilization so old, it took so many years for cars, planes, computers, surgical procedures, medicine, etc. to be invented. Most of the really progressive stuff has come about within the last century. I really believe that "sometime" in the past, there have been civilizations that were really advanced, maybe not to the extent we are now, but to a greater extent than, say, the 15th, 16th centuries. Somehow, these people were totally wiped out and everything had to start over again.

I read recently that an attempt is being made to change or add to the 7 wonders of the world list. One of the wonders they are considering is the "landing field" atop a mountain in, I think, Peru. There is a web site that talks about this but the URL I put in from the paper won't bring it up so I'll research some more.

Your "pigeon" is a real treasure whether it is an antiquity or not. Simply the fact that Dr. Cabrera gave it to you and Lin is a treasured memory in itself.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yes, it's quite a memento. I've learned that there are only about 20 Ica Stones known in the United States. This one would not be known. It is a minor one, as they go, because it's not showing the far more controversial subjects that many of the other ones did. Most of the folks who are interested in the Ica Stones are so interested because of the historical story that the collection as a whole suggests.

Feather, the Ica Stones were all worn and rounded river rocks at the time that they were originally etched. They were stored in a cave that in time was uncovered by erosion, I guess, as the story goes. In the area that they were found, there really isn't much flowing water anymore and hasn't been for time out of mind. Peru is a very arid place anymore when you get close to the sea. These came from near Nazca and we did take a flying tour over the Nazca lines. There are, Maggie, some mountaintops there that have been literally flattened off for whatever bizarre reason. The entire place screams "LIE!" to what we have been taught in school to believe about our past.

Lin thinks of this one trip as our most spectacular vacation and we'd love to go back again. You cannot stand in those places and see those things without feeling a chill of what must have been, and what must have been lost.

One little amusing story about the pigeon stone--we'd flown out to visit my father and were returning home. Lin had the stone in her purse and the lady operating the X-Ray machine at the airport security station (this was before 9/11) noticed the anomaly and had to see the stone (because it might have been a weapon or something not allowed). When Lin unwrapped it and handed it to her, the lady fell quite silent, mesmerized at the ancient piece of history in her hands. She looked up at Lin after a long pause and said haltingly, "this looks... VERY... old... " to which Lin gave a knowing smile and said, "it IS." 

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey, I am so envious. I would love to see the Nazca lines. I did find that link and while the site doesn't state that the Nazca lines are being considered in the final list, our paper did show them. I think they are adding new places to be considered. I know that some scientists believe they were simply marking the way to water but I want to continue with my fantasy that they were made for spacecraft landing. I just love this kind of stuff.  

This is the site: http://www.new7wonders.com/


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Then you will find this interesting, Maggie:

One of the figures on that vast plain is of a spider. Of course, the figure of the spider is so large that you couldn't discern it to be what it is if you were standing in the middle of it. From the air, most people would consider it just an ordinary spider but if you look real closely, there is an extra extension on one of the back legs. This is archeologically significant because there is a spider on earth with exactly that extension. As it happens, that particular spider is only found today in the jungles far away from Nazca (a thousand miles-ish) and the most important aspect about that spider is that it's so small that it takes a low-power microscope to see that physical appendage--it cannot be seen with the naked eye no matter how exceptional the vision. That simple fact alone attests to the true nature of these artifacts and the level of technology that these people must have achieved.

http://agutie.homestead.com/files/Nazca_Lines.htm

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

One of these days, the 3 of us or whoever else is interested in the Nazca lines of Peru will have to chat about it in Gabbly

Count me in as a "believer" in things not fully understood


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What I know could probably go on a postage stamp but I'm game.


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

as i stated before.....i wish i had it..lol......reading through some of this (some stuff that i didnt know about) makes me feel really proud of being peruvian.....any of you guys voted on that "new 7 wonders thing"?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Congratulations on being a Peruvian, X3MTM! What part were you from?

I didn't know that they were thinking of revising or otherwise changing the 7 wonders of the world.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey,
How very insightful of Dr. Cabrera to entrust that stone with people who respect and love it for the treasure it is. I'm not talking $$$, I'm talking past history and mystery. May you have many good years to enjoy this lovely piece of art.
Daryl


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

im from lima...kinda close to ica...ok not really, but lima is the capital  ......the page for voting is 
http://www.new7wonders.com/
i dont know if is still opened....


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Beautiful stones, Pidgey, and specifically the one that you have, must be a pretty awesome a feeling to hold that in your hand.
Thanks, Pete, for those links, they tell the story pretty well about the discovery of the stones in the riverbed and also of the Nazca Lines. So many links within
the links; there's quite a bit of reading, beginning with the links relevant to this thread and eventually finding myself reading about the Kennewick Man. I had alot of catching up to do w/that one, lol.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's still open--185 days and some hours at this writing.

Daryl, his gift to us came fairly late in the meeting. We had already discussed many things and I think he was a little surprised at what I had told him that I knew (some would say "believe"; others would add "erroneously") about past civilizations. Since it dovetailed so well with what he was espousing, I expect he felt me to be a kindred spirit.

I also think he thought Lin was kinda' cute, especially when she lit up when she saw and held the stone.

Pidgey


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I sometimes think other cultures respect palomas better than we do - especially the "ancients". It just seems recently that pigeons were given a nasty reputation - don't know why.

Brad, you have some strange avatars. Those look like humanoids from some sci-fi movie.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Garye said:


> Brad, you have some strange avatars. Those look like humanoids from some sci-fi movie.


Hey! I'm the one who usually takes threads off-topic!

But, since you mentioned it, remember that Brad was originally the one who created the WonderWoman With White Winged SuperDove? Well, this is his darker side showing--a maniacal robot destined to take over the world with his evil henchpigeon, EggBot, at his side!!!

Oh! Whatever will we do?!? Who will save us?!?

Stay tuned to this thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18757

...for breaking news!

We will now continue with our regularly scheduled programming.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Pidgey, I am so envious. I would love to see the Nazca lines. I did find that link and while the site doesn't state that the Nazca lines are being considered in the final list, our paper did show them. I think they are adding new places to be considered. I know that some scientists believe they were simply marking the way to water *but I want to continue with my fantasy that they were made for spacecraft landing. I just love this kind of stuff.*
> 
> This is the site: http://www.new7wonders.com/



ANOTHER thing we have in common, Maggie!

Pidgey: your Ica Stone is simply beautiful! As others have said, what a tremendous gift! Thank you for your story and for the picture!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Beautiful stones, Pidgey, and specifically the one that you have, must be a pretty awesome a feeling to hold that in your hand.


You know, fp, you're dead-on right. I had always wondered if this stone was a modern fake and Dr. Cabrera didn't feel it was important, but when you take a jeweler's loupe and look at the lines, there is a strange quality about them that's hard to describe--they weren't done with a Dremel and by hand because they're too perfect even though they wander from side-to-side a bit. It's the depth, curvature and width of the track that's got this weird perfection. Everytime I look at it I just know that it wasn't made by a tool, powered or by hand, that anyone there would have in these modern times--it's just the oddest doggone thing...

I don't think I'm sensitive to any "vibes" other than sick pigeons but this one sure does make you feel a bit creepy when you're looking at it magnified and then the feeling doesn't go away when you take the loupe off and just look at it. I suppose it's... some kind of sense of the distance between now and then, and continuity of mankind. And, of course, pigeons! When you consider all those stones and why someone would have done it, you'd almost think that someone literally was trying to leave a library of what was, thinking that it was all going to be lost forever but that someone, somehow, sometime later was going to find them and wonder.

Pidgey


----------

